# DFW Train Ride - v4 - May 1 - details



## innergel

We are going from Dallas to Ft Worth this time. Ft Worth folks meet Dave Hickey at the Intermodal Station and ride the train to Dallas Union Station. We'll all hook up and go from there.

All Dallas folks will either a) meet at White Rock Lake and ride to Union Station or b) meet at Union Station. 

I have to be at a wedding in BFE by 6pm on Saturday, so I'm going to request that we go early and keep up the pace a little bit. Otherwise I'll have to peel off and take the train back to Dallas at some point. 

Here is the TRE schedule. http://www.trinityrailwayexpress.org/newsateb.html It is changed from the last few years. The first train used to arrive in Dallas or Ft Worth around 9am. That is no longer an option, so I'm going to suggest we back it up a bit and get on the 659am train and arrive in Dallas around 750am. If this is too early, then post it up and we'll work out the schedule to everyone's benefit.

Dallas folks, it takes about 35-40 minutes to get to Union Station from WRL, so we'll need to meet at 700-715am to make it down in time. 

We have done this enough that Dave and I can lead the route in our sleep. I can knock out the Dallas portion to Las Colinas and Dave can take it from there. If someone MUST have a route sheet, I'll knock one up. Otherwise, you'll have to trust us. 

This is always one of the best rides of the year. If you can make it, please do. It's BIG FUN.


----------



## innergel

All right. I was looking at the train schedule again and the first train is at 847am from Ft Worth, arriving in Dallas at 943am. (The red ones do not run on May 1.) 

So plan on getting on the 847am train from Ft Worth Intermodal Station and we'll meet at WRL somewhere in Dallas at 845-900am. That will allow us a nice leisurely pace to downtown via the M Streets and Katy Trail.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I'll be there...The guys a Trinity Bikes in Fort Worth( about a mile south of the Intermodal station) are going to have a reception for us at the finish.

I'm traveling all next week so I'm going to be offline for most of the week. I will be there on Saturday morning for the ride....


----------



## NUTT

I'll be in DFW, but wifey & I are riding the MS150 May 1 & 2. 

Have fun on the train ride.


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> I'll be there...The guys a Trinity Bikes in Fort Worth( about a mile south of the Intermodal station) are going to have a reception for us at the finish.
> 
> I'm traveling all next week so I'm going to be offline for most of the week. I will be there on Saturday morning for the ride....


Cool on Trinity Bikes. Sounds like we will give Dave Cheakas' place a miss this year then. 

Have a good trip and see you Sat morning at Union Station.


----------



## jlwdm

Starting about 10:00 then what time do you estimate to finish in FT Worth. How long a ride?

Thank you.

Jeff


----------



## innergel

Jeff, it usually takes longer than expected. I'd say we'd be there by 2pm. It's usually about 45 miles.


----------



## jlwdm

Thanks. I have to work Saturdays at 10:00, so I was trying to figure out how late I would be if I ride.

Jeff


----------



## innergel

jlwdm said:


> Thanks. I have to work Saturdays at 10:00, so I was trying to figure out how late I would be if I ride.
> 
> Jeff


You'll be good to go. I hope you can make it. It's always big fun. 

Are you going to meet at Union Station or WRL?


----------



## Creakyknees

Once again I have conflicting plans this year. I really wish you guys would be more considerate of my needs. Anyway, have fun, park your vehicles in a safe place, bring plenty of spare tubes.


----------



## innergel

Creakyknees said:


> Once again I have conflicting plans this year. I really wish you guys would be more considerate of my needs. Anyway, have fun, park your vehicles in a safe place, bring plenty of spare tubes.


Oklahoma donut arbitrage again? 

And there has been a planning thread up for a month or two. You could have chimed in there. I'm beginning to think you don't like us cause we are not "racers".


----------



## jlwdm

innergel said:


> You'll be good to go. I hope you can make it. It's always big fun.
> 
> Are you going to meet at Union Station or WRL?


To be done the earliest I would go to Fort Worth. Live in Southlake, Trophy Club area.

Jeff


----------



## Dave Hickey

Bad news...I'm out Saturday... I've been traveling the last two weeks and the Mrs made plans on Saturday that I cannot get out of

Sorry guys


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> Bad news...I'm out Saturday... I've been traveling the last two weeks and the Mrs made plans on Saturday that I cannot get out of
> 
> Sorry guys


Based on Dave's news, and the fact that I have tonsilitis for the third time in the last two months, I'm going to suggest that we cancel for this weekend and reschedule for sometime in the next month or so. 

This is crappy late news, but I'd have had to peel off early anyway. 

If you have a preference for an alternate date, post it up.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

innergel said:


> Based on Dave's news, and the fact that I have tonsilitis for the third time in the last two months, I'm going to suggest that we cancel for this weekend and reschedule for sometime in the next month or so.
> 
> This is crappy late news, but I'd have had to peel off early anyway.
> 
> If you have a preference for an alternate date, post it up.


I can't make it on the 1st either. Maybe May 15 or 22?


----------



## jlwdm

Rescheduling is not a bad idea. Saturday 80% chance of rain with thunderstorms.

Jeff


----------



## Creakyknees

innergel said:


> I'm beginning to think you don't like us cause we are not "racers".


First thing you need to understand about bike racers is, we don't like anybody. So it's not just you. 

Anyway, a re-sched sounds good. For me, May 22-23 works, June 19-20, or 26-27 also.


----------



## David Loving

Please don't schedule it for June 19th. I want to make the Tour d'Italia in Italy, Texas on the 19th.

May 22-23 sounds good. I did about an hour and a half on the fixed gear bike yesterday - it's coming along... any date but June 19th!


----------



## NUTT

Hey... wait a minute.... you mean I might be able to go?!?

Hmm.... 

Plan it & if I can get the wife to approve this in addition to all of the other trips I've got planned I'll show up.


----------



## innergel

May 22 is the leader in the clubhouse. But today I scheduled my tonsillectomy for May 17, so I won't be recovered by then. 

If you crazy kids want to go on May 22, then definitely go. I'll just have to live vicariously through your ride reports. I can provide route planning and moral support.

Otherwise, June sometime?


----------



## David Loving

I favor setting the ride later than May so Innergel can make it sans tonsils.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

I can do May 22, but it ain't the same without Innergel. I start a running program in June that will take up my saturday mornings but I can skip that one day for a ride.


----------



## Peanya

Why don't you all just move it to June 13th, and head down to Alvin?


----------



## nonsleepingjon

Peanya said:


> Why don't you all just move it to June 13th, and head down to Alvin?


Is there a train there?


----------



## David Loving

we got to have a train!


----------



## Peanya

I can run to the local hobby shop and get you one!


----------



## M.J.

Dave Hickey said:


> Bad news...I'm out Saturday... I've been traveling the last two weeks and the Mrs made plans on Saturday that I cannot get out of
> 
> Sorry guys


did this ever get rescheduled?


----------



## David Loving

did you have the train ride? When is the next one?


----------



## innergel

David Loving said:


> did you have the train ride? When is the next one?



We did not have it. We need to schedule it soon or it's gonna be the Train Ride, Fall version, which is always dicey as far as participation goes.


----------



## David Loving

Let's see if we can generate some interest! I'm ready to go.


----------



## pedalruns

I could probably do this now!


----------



## David Loving

date in July? any weekend in July is OK with me


----------



## innergel

David Loving said:


> date in July? any weekend in July is OK with me


I'm thinking Sat July 10, pending my wife's work schedule. We are going on vacation for the next two weekends after that.


----------



## Dave Hickey

July 10th works for me....I rode from my house to Dallas and back yesterday......our normal route still works great


----------



## David Loving

July 10th is a good date for me. I have my hip replacement all re-habbed and I am ready to go!


----------



## pedalruns

I can do the 10th... How early can we start to beat the heat? And the riding part is from Dallas to Ft. Worth this year?


----------



## Dave Hickey

pedalruns said:


> I can do the 10th... How early can we start to beat the heat? And the riding part is from Dallas to Ft. Worth this year?



It's Dallas to Fort Worth this year....The FTW people can't get to Dallas any earlier than 9:43am


----------



## innergel

innergel said:


> There is still an outside chance I can't make it. But I'll do my best to be there.


The outside chance just won. Mrs Gel has to work July 10, so I'm out for that date.


----------



## David Loving

I love the heat! How 'bout 7-17 so innergel can maybe make it?


----------



## innergel

David Loving said:


> I love the heat! How 'bout 7-17 so innergel can maybe make it?


I can't make the 10th, 17th or 24th. We are leaving for vacation from July 16-25. 

If everyone likes the 10th, don't reschedule on my behalf.


----------



## FlynG

Did the Train ride clatter by?

If not I'm in DFW this Sept for training Sept 13-17 I could ride weekend prior or after that.

Flyn G


----------



## David Loving

let's set a date


----------



## innergel

Let's try for Sat the 11th. Even if we can't get a big group, we can go with whoever turns up. 

Lance, when is the Big Damn Bridge ride?


----------



## David Loving

I'm in - meet at the train station in Fort Worth on the 11th ____am. Where is the Big Damn Bridge ride, pray tell?


----------



## FlynG

Jason,

BDB100 is Sept 25 in Little Rock, David L.

Sept 11th for the Train Ride of Chaos and Destruction??  Or has it mellowed over the past year or so? 

I can prolly do the 11th but I have to drive over from Little Rock in the wee hours  . Would Sunday work as well? Although, I'd get a second day of fixie riding in too. :thumbsup: 

Flyn G


----------



## Dave Hickey

innergel said:


> Let's try for Sat the 11th. Even if we can't get a big group, we can go with whoever turns up.
> 
> Lance, when is the Big Damn Bridge ride?



I'm good for the 11th....I did Dallas and back yesterday minus the train.....


----------



## Sojourneyman

Hmm...I'll be in town (Garland) for a wedding, I might be able to swing by.


----------



## innergel

FlynG said:


> Jason,
> 
> BDB100 is Sept 25 in Little Rock, David L.
> 
> Sept 11th for the Train Ride of Chaos and Destruction??  Or has it mellowed over the past year or so?
> 
> I can prolly do the 11th but I have to drive over from Little Rock in the wee hours  . Would Sunday work as well? Although, I'd get a second day of fixie riding in too. :thumbsup:
> 
> Flyn G


Chaos and Destruction has been minimized substantially since the Trauma Ride. Fingers crossed it will stay that way. 

Lance, I don't think the TRE runs on Sunday's. So if you'd prefer to not drive in the wee hours, then we could try the 18th. But you are a pilot. Borrow a plane and fly down. Sheesh!

If you want to ride during the week, let me know. We'll work something out for sure. 

And lastly, Sept 1 is the start of hunting season. So my participation in any and all cycling functions is balanced against my ability to do that. I can ride all year. I can only hunt on the weekends a few months a year.


----------



## FlynG

innergel said:


> Chaos and Destruction has been minimized substantially since the Trauma Ride. Fingers crossed it will stay that way.
> 
> Lance, I don't think the TRE runs on Sunday's. So if you'd prefer to not drive in the wee hours, then we could try the 18th. But you are a pilot. Borrow a plane and fly down. Sheesh!
> 
> If you want to ride during the week, let me know. We'll work something out for sure.
> 
> And lastly, Sept 1 is the start of hunting season. So my participation in any and all cycling functions is balanced against my ability to do that. I can ride all year. I can only hunt on the weekends a few months a year.


Well, give me a nice start time on the Dallas side and I'll just get up and go. Then I can go ride again on Sunday too. And yes through the week depending on the recurrent scheduling. 

We are going fixed gear right? I can bring the geared if necessary but if Dave's going to come over and ride fixed, I will too. 

Of course afterwards I'll need a nap and a couple of beers...oh and a taco or two. Maybe not in that order.

Flyn G


----------



## innergel

FlynG said:


> Well, give me a nice start time on the Dallas side and I'll just get up and go. Then I can go ride again on Sunday too. And yes through the week depending on the recurrent scheduling.
> 
> We are going fixed gear right? I can bring the geared if necessary but if Dave's going to come over and ride fixed, I will too.
> 
> Of course afterwards I'll need a nap and a couple of beers...oh and a taco or two. Maybe not in that order.
> 
> Flyn G


I'll probably be riding one of my geared Merckx-i. But bring whatever you like. 

Beers and tacos are always readily available. And much appreciated, esp. after a nice bike ride.


----------



## FlynG

OK I've slept since then. Where did we start from? 
And give me an approximate starting time, please. 

Flyn G


----------



## pedalruns

I'll be there if I don't have to work... about a 50/50 chance.


----------



## FlynG

Union Station, what time?


----------



## innergel

FlynG said:


> Union Station, what time?


What time does the first train from FTW arrive? I think it's 930am or so. So it will be 15 min before that. 

And FWIW, I'm 96% sure I'm out for the 11th. Mrs Gel has to work so I've got kid duty. Please don't cancel or change dates on my behalf. There probably isn't a good weekend the rest of the year for me.


----------



## FlynG

Well Jason,

The following Sat would actually be better for me. I wouldn't have to get up so early. Besides you and DH are the only 2 I know.

Flyn G


----------



## innergel

FlynG said:


> Well Jason,
> 
> The following Sat would actually be better for me. I wouldn't have to get up so early. Besides you and DH are the only 2 I know.
> 
> Flyn G


You want to shoot for the 18th? I'd have to work it around coaching my kids soccer game which is gonna be tough for me unless it's a late game. 

Either way, we can definitely schedule some evening rides. Probably Monday Sept 13 for sure.


----------



## FlynG

innergel said:


> You want to shoot for the 18th? I'd have to work it around coaching my kids soccer game which is gonna be tough for me unless it's a late game.
> 
> Either way, we can definitely schedule some evening rides. Probably Monday Sept 13 for sure.


Well that sounds like a promising idea. The 18th would work out much better for me. And I'm definitely up for the evening rides. Maybe a couple of morning rides if you have a flexible schedule at work. 

I'm going to plan to drive over Sunday the 12th for school anyway, so maybe an afternoon/evening ride would work out for you then too? 

I'm going to be at a hotel near the 183/161 junction just south of DFW for the week.

Flyn G


----------



## innergel

FlynG said:


> Well that sounds like a promising idea. The 18th would work out much better for me. And I'm definitely up for the evening rides. Maybe a couple of morning rides if you have a flexible schedule at work.
> 
> I'm going to plan to drive over Sunday the 12th for school anyway, so maybe an afternoon/evening ride would work out for you then too?
> 
> I'm going to be at a hotel near the 183/161 junction just south of DFW for the week.
> 
> Flyn G


Sunday afternoon/evening would be good. That hotel is not close to me, but we'll work it out. 

My office is not far from your hotel so I could maybe bring my bike to work a few days and we can roll from there. I've got a few nice routes through the area. I think we probably did one the very first time you were in Dallas. There are more.


----------



## FlynG

Sounds awesome!


----------



## David Loving

So it's the 18th? That's good - we're meeting in Fort Worth at the station? Time?


----------



## Dave Hickey

David Loving said:


> So it's the 18th? That's good - we're meeting in Fort Worth at the station? Time?



I'll be there......The train departs at 8:47 so not later than 8:30


----------



## David Loving

I'll not be there, alas. Mandatory yard duty [6 yds of dirt] at my son and daughter in law's house, then a gig likely/possibly at the Balcony Club at the Lakewood Theatre in East Dallas. Apres ride, come on up to the Balcony Club and refresh yourselves!


----------



## lonelobo

*Not from these here parts*

Does anyone have a street address for the train station...hopefully I'll be coming in from Flower Mound.


----------



## innergel

lonelobo said:


> Does anyone have a street address for the train station...hopefully I'll be coming in from Flower Mound.


Google the following terms:

For Dallas - "Union Station, Dallas"

For Ft Worth - "Intermodal Transportation Center, Ft Worth"

Or you can just look at www.dart.org and check it there.


----------



## lonelobo

*Parking?*

So where is the best place to park as there seems to be no parking at the station in Fort Worth?


----------



## Dave Hickey

I'm out guys....I can't make it tomorrow


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm out guys....I can't make it tomorrow


I can't make it either. So a reschedule is in order it looks like.


----------



## David Loving

let's keep trying


----------



## NUTT

1st weekend in November sound good?


----------



## innergel

NUTT said:


> 1st weekend in November sound good?


You mean like Nov 6? I'm gonna say no on that one. 

Isn't that a state holiday anyway?


----------



## JeffN

Just now jumping into this thread again. I can't do the first weekend in November either.


----------



## NUTT

innergel said:


> You mean like Nov 6? I'm gonna say no on that one.
> 
> Isn't that a state holiday anyway?


My bad. I'm most probably hunting MLD land this year. Did you see this one?

Potential New Record Deer


----------



## innergel

NUTT said:


> My bad. I'm most probably hunting MLD land this year. Did you see this one?
> 
> Potential New Record Deer


311+ free range !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'd be over the moon with a 150" this year. Fingers crossed this is the season. I'm overdue.


----------



## NUTT

Mine from last Dec was rough scored at 137. I was hoping for 140... 

This year is a doe hunt, maybe an axis. Might go looking for a 150 / 160 next year.


----------

